# MPAC putting the squeeze on pensioners owning property again



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Municipal Property Assessment Corp..another name for the ugly taxman who puts the squeeze every 3-4 years
on seniors owning their own homes. I got hit again with the highest assessment on my side and part of the street
and I am very angry!
My Nortel pension dropped 30% last August because of the idiots that led the company to bankruptcy...now
living on a 30% reduced pension with costs going up every year..the %&^&**(( are doing it to me again.
Raising my assessment by nearly 9% a year, just because they have "new evidence" of sales in my area.

I'm not realizing any profits from the sale of those homes, yet MPAC choose to penalize me because some
homes managed to sell for more this year than when last assessed in 2009. While I understand there
has be a steady increase in property taxes over the years, what does current sales have to do with me.

I need to live somewhere, and living in an apt is not where I choose to live out the remaining years of my life.

I've applied online for a RfR (Request for Reconsideration) since there seems to be a large descrepancy between
my assessment (highest) to other semis with similar attributes and corner lots.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I don't get the complaints I've been reading everywhere about this. I'm not a pensioner, hey mine went up to!

They aren't attacking you, home values go up, they tax based on home values, that's the way the system works. There are other ways / systems but that is how our system is implemented.

So if you live in an area where home prices have been on the rise because it is a desirable area then you'll most likely get dinged more. The average price increase in Ottawa was 6.44%. My home went up 4.5% according to the evaluation, while my condo went up 7.5%. Both present very realistic values and are basically exactly what I would retail the homes for today.

If I wanted to pay less, I would buy a home worth less, with less services in a less desirable area.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> I don't get the complaints I've been reading everywhere about this. I'm not a pensioner, hey mine went up to!
> 
> They aren't attacking you, home values go up, they tax based on home values, that's the way the system works. There are other ways / systems but that is how our system is implemented.


I'm not complaining that they have to go up..we have to pay for services and schools...However, in my case,
I seem to get singled out more than the other 7 properties immediately next to mine in the same area and side of the street
with the SAME CONSTRUCTION and square footage. There appears to be discrepancy for some reason.

Yes, I do have a corner lot (and some parts of it is city property too that I maintain), but that in itself doesn't put me in the wealthy landowner bracket that they can whack me with what seems to be a unusually high assessment either!

Yes, they mention that the average phased in assessment on my municipal area (Bell's Corners) change by 6.44% since the 2012 property tax year, but they also indicate that my phased in assessment changed by 8.59% since the 2012 property tax year. 
My house built in 1971 is 955 sq feet and very average construction, but I do have central air, but so do almost everyone on
my side of the street. 



> If I wanted to pay less, I would buy a home worth less, with less services in a less desirable area.


Yes, I understand that, but I am disabled now, depending on Para Transpo, so moving to the countryside is out of the question.
I just don't like the disparity of my assessment, *when identical semi-detached in my immediate area are assessed for less. * 

Besides the RfR, I have sent MPAC and email asking for current assessments on the 7 properties on my end and side of the street
to determine how much descrepancy there is between these 7 homes and mine.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

carverman said:


> Yes, I understand that, *but I am disabled now*, depending on Para Transpo, so moving to the countryside is out of the question.


Check if you can defer your municipal tax, as explained here:

*Low-income Seniors & Low-income Disabled Persons Tax Deferral Program*
http://ottawa.ca/en/city_hall/budgettaxes/proptaxes/residents/tax_deferral/index.html


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

You'll have to prove why yours is worth less (or not more) in this case.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Goldstone. I have known about the City of Ottawa seniors property tax deferral option for about 3 years now. Up to now, I haven't registered yet because I still had enough income with my CPP/OAS and Nortel pension to pay the taxes on a month bank debit basis.

However, as of last year (August to be exact), *my Nortel pension was reduced by 30% because the DB pension fund is severely underfunded* by more than 33%. They had to cut back on the payments to keep it going until such time as they wind up the pension plan, which is ongoing and expected to happen some time next year (2013). 

At that point, I will only have OAS/CPP and a small annuity in lieu of the pension fund.

With costs on the rise each year, I can only sustain so much from my after tax income. 

This year, I did manage to quality for the Disabilty Tax credit. So far I have been accepted, by my 2011 return has not been adjusted yet, but I can apply for the DTC on my 2012 return, so that will help some. 

I guess I should investigate what the *Low Income Seniors with Disabilities *can get with the City of Ottawa?


In addition to meeting the program requirements, an applicant in this category must either:

be receiving on-going disability benefits (such as, the Ontario Disability Support Program)
*be eligible to claim a disability amount on your Canada Revenue Agency Income Tax and Benefit Return*


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I understand your frustration carver. Our property taxes went up 7.04% compared to 6.44% for Ottawa and I'm not pleased with it either (though in my case, I think it is a fair assessment). It will be depressing if your assessment came in at 33% higher than average, especially if you think home prices did not go up that much in your neighborhood. Good luck with the RfR.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The MPAC is the govt's printing press.

First, pump up the housing market through 0% interest rates and 40 yr. mortgages.
Next, increase property tax rates by 6% every year to pay for the new infrastructure and new services.
Finally, re-assess all properties every 3 years via MPAC to raise even more taxes.

In the meantime, the poor folks that bought into the housing hype are now stuck with 35 - 40 yr. mortgages worth over $0.5M (in many cases) and an ever increasing tax bill.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I understand your frustration carver. Our property taxes went up 7.04% compared to 6.44% for Ottawa and I'm not pleased with it either (though in my case, I think it is a fair assessment). It will be depressing if your assessment came in at 33% higher than average, especially if you think home prices did not go up that much in your neighborhood. Good luck with the RfR.



I've done an RfR on the last 2 MPAC assessments and got it reduced by 3 or $4,000. A property tax representative (not sure if it was City of Ottawa or MPAC) came to my house and discussed it with me and showed me the property attributes. 

Yes, I do live on a corner lot and the frontage is slightly more than my next door neighbour (who lives in the other side of our building it's a semi), but as far as the building itself, they are all basically the same construction. The properties ( if sold), would fetch about the same price. However my argument with the City of Ottawa Tax Dept/MPAC is the unfairness of MY property being the HIGHEST on my side of the street, when others (including another semi of the same type and being on the other end (corner lot) is assessed at less
than mine. 

Last time, the tax assessor listened to my argument and reduced it a bit (not much) by $3000. I agreed that it was acceptable to me
fair then compared to the other properties (of exactly the same style and constriction ) 1000 sq ft.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^ The actual property values don't matter in absolute terms. You would pay the same tax if everyone's house suddenly dropped 20% in value.

Your tax rate = ($x government raises)*(value of your property/value of all properties). The only thing that matters is your relative valuation.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Finally, re-assess all properties every 3 years via MPAC to raise even more taxes.


That's not quite true. We recently bought our house and moved. The assessment for the new house is more than average and for the old house is less than average. So, like andrewf says only the relative valuation wrt other properties in the municipality matters.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I just checked with the City of Ottawa (Property tax deferral) and this is what I learned.

1. This is only a PARTIAL PROPERTY TAX DEFERRAL.

2. Total amount of property taxes deferred plus fees and interest may not exceed 40 per cent of the assessed value of the property.
3. The applicant(s)’ *total gross household income from all sources is $ 38,407 (for 2012) or less*. 
This amount includes income of all residents in the home.
The threshold will be increased annually by the previous year’s Consumer Price Index (CPI).
*Renewal application(s) must be made each taxation year by February 28 to confirm continued eligibility*.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My total gross income last year from all sources (includes the $3600 alimony payment to my EX) was 38,284.
So I guess I am under the wire as qualifying..but I'm annoyed that it's gross income and not NET income..yet another unfair poke in the
ribs with our Canadian Taxation system. My net pension income after subtracting $3600 alimony (permanent court order) was 34,684
and I still had to pay income tax on that. Net federal tax of $1515 and Net ONT tax of $1009 for a total tax hit of $2524.
Subtract just the income tax payable and I get left with a true net pension income of: $32,160.

My net "aftertax" pension income qualfies me for property tax deferral..but they insist on gross income.
That seems a bit unfair doesn't it? I have to pay my property taxes out of my net pension income. 

*On top of that, my mother is still shown as co-owner on the deed*, so I would have to bother her ( she is 86 living in Toronto), 
to get her gross income and provide these additional documents to the City of Ottawa Tax dept to be considered for deferral.
AND THIS WOULD HAVE TO DONE ON A YEARLY BASIS FOR BOTH MYSELF AND MY MOTHER!

AND
1. *A non-refundable application fee will be charged to the tax account upon receipt of the application.*

2. *A non-refundable renewal fee for subsequent year applications will be charged to the tax account.*

Interest on the deferred amounts will be charged at the rate of 5% per annum investment revenue or the cost of borrowing.
(These costs will be charged to the tax account).
AND 
3. *Approved applicants are responsible for all legal costs associated with the deferral.
Legal costs typically relate to title searches, as staff may conduct an annual title search on the property.
(All costs will be charged to the tax account.)*

There will be a legal lien against the property, that has to be discharged when the property is sold.
So if the tax deferral runs for several years, and runs up to 40% of the current value of the property,
the City can deny any further tax referals.

OK, So lets say my property is assessed at $266.000 and my tax bill is $2600 a year.
40% of my 2012 assessment is $106,000. If I was successful in deferring all the tax, it would take well lets
say 20 years with interest to equal the 2012 assessment value.(I may not be around in 20 years.)
I would still have to pay the City partial property taxes in any case, so what is the point with this
scheme, except to reduce the amount of property tax money coming out of your monthly budget
and making lots of interest on the deferred tax amount for the city over the years.

AND THIS:
I must attach documents with my application for property tax deferral such as:

1. *Proof of Age and Income is Required *
2. Copies of all CRA Assessment notices 
3. Copy of Birth Certificate or Drivers License (Seniors)
4. *Copies of all T4 slips for Notice(s) of Assessment of Income tax from the Canada Revenue Agency for the previous calendar year that were sent to you, your spouse and all others that own or occupy the property;ld Age Security Pension, Canada Pension Plan Benefits, Disability Benefits or for any other benefits or income you have received.*
Note: Total household income includes not only the income of the applicant and co-applicant but also the income of individuals who are not owners but live at the same property address.

So because my mother is still alive and co-owner of my property, until such time as she passes, I would have to involve her to get any property tax deferral and get the required documents from her! A lot of red tape!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Oh nevermind.

That is a PITA.

Time to collect your huge sums! List the house for an unreasonable sum of money see if some DINKS buy it and go from there LOL


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> This amount includes income of all residents in the home.
> 
> Your mother doesn't live there, why should they need her data?


She is listed as co-owner of the property on the deed and the city tax roll.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

carverman said:


> I've done an RfR on the last 2 MPAC assessments and got it reduced by 3 or $4,000. A property tax representative (not sure if it was City of Ottawa or MPAC) came to my house and discussed it with me and showed me the property attributes.


Are these not always made public? Calgary's been updating their systems, but they have always provided details that individuals can use to make their own comparisons. Always a raw deal to be assessed the highest of a bunch, and while the overall assessed value should increase (due to the increase in the market), it should be similar and proportional to the other comps.

Maybe you have to really dig deep to understand why your house is always being overvalued relative to your neighbors.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Apparently if you go to aboutmyproperty.ca you can see your assessment relative to your neighbours, and maybe more information as well.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> Oh nevermind.
> 
> That is a PITA.
> 
> Time to collect your huge sums! List the house for an unreasonable sum of money see if some DINKS buy it and go from there LOL


You can say that again! Worse than going on Welfare. I'm surprised they are not asking for your banking information. I went through
this Cr*p a few times during the divorce process several years ago..scrambling to get copies of everything I ever had to my name over and
over until they finally finished with the legal meatgrinder. I certainly wouldn't want to go through that again and every year at that,
never mind bugging my poor mother, who is just holding on to life at her age. 

..and for what? partial reduction in the property tax payable? I'd rather just go with CHIP (get my 40% of the property value up front, pay the
taxes..and maybe if I'm careful with my savings and budgeting..

and hopefully have enough left at the end of the day, so I won't have to eat cat food every day!:biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Are these not always made public? Calgary's been updating their systems, but they have always provided details that individuals can use to make their own comparisons. Always a raw deal to be assessed the highest of a bunch, and while the overall assessed value should increase (due to the increase in the market), it should be similar and proportional to the other comps.


I went on the MPAC web site today (AboutMyProperty) and yes, they give you a sampling of up to 25 homes in my area..but these homes are on different streets. I wanted to know what the assessment was of the other side of my semi-detached (my neighbour) and I couldn't access it..only the ones they were willing to supply. 

I've sent them an inquiry on their website asking for the assessment on 7 houses on my side of the street
next to me. While all the houses were increased in the MPAC assessment, I don't care about the houses on the other street..just the ones next to me. I need to know why I keep getting hit with the highest assessment. 
It isn't fair to me. The houses are the same dimensions and age.



> Maybe you have to really dig deep to understand why your house is always being overvalued relative to your neighbors.


Ok, I've gone through an RfR (Request for Reassessment) twice now since 2008. On the last RfR they sent someone over from
the Ottawa MPAC office to my home to do an re-assessment and try to show me why I'm being assess at a higher property
value rate than the house next to me, the house adjacent to me (corner lot as well) and the houses beside me (the last one being a corner lot as well).

The only explanation I got is that my property street frontage is a bit wider than the others and it's on a corner lot.

The back of my lot is 38.71 feet. My next door neighbour (in the other semi)her lot at the back is 31.81 feet.
So that is a difference of 6.9 feet in width. At the side yard (I have a side split entrance) is 15 feet, whereas hers
is 8.4 feet. Big deal..its not as though I can really use the additional 7 feet width..but they manage to jack up
the assessment on the difference, everything else between the two semi-detached is the same.

I'm anxious to find out what my next door neighbour's assessment is. Yes, I know hers has gone up as well, but
I want to know what the difference is between the two semis. 

What peeves me off about their assessment, is that they don't list the lot size in square footage nor frontage
..only hard to understand numbers like: 0.09A. Some of the houses I looked at show square footage,
others only 0.A..this is so stupid. You would think that in this modern age with computers, they can be
more accurate than that!

Here is some of their assessment criteria:
_When assessing a property, we look at all of the key features that affect market value. For example, when assessing residential properties, five major factors usually account for 85% of the value:
location
lot dimensions
living area
age of the structure(s), adjusted for any major renovations or additions
quality of construction_

E_xamples of other features that may affect a residential property's value include fireplaces, finished basements, garages, pools, and number of bathrooms. Site features can also increase or decrease the assessed value of your property such as traffic patterns; being situated on a corner lot; and proximity to a golf course, hydro corridor, railway or green space.
MPAC's role is to accurately value and classify all Ontario properties in compliance with the Assessment Act and related regulations._


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

carverman said:


> I wanted to know what the assessment was of the other side of my semi-detached (my neighbour) and I couldn't access it..only the ones they were willing to supply.


You can review most residential properties in the city. Special cases like 24 Sussex Drive are obviously excluded.

Click on Map View button under My Properties of Interest:










Zoom in the map to see lot outlines with street numbers. Click on the lot to see property details, including the current assessment.

Very neat tool. I am impressed.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

BTW, my assessment is up 8.76% since 2012. More than Ottawa average of 6.44%.

If the article below is correct, I have no right to complaint about above-average tax hike.

http://www.obj.ca/Real-Estate/Resid...cle-3079882/Ottawas-hottest-housing-markets/1



Ottawa Business Journal said:


> The assessments will be phased in over four years, starting with payment in 2013. Thus, a homeowner will not feel the full impact of an above-average hike in assessment until 2016.
> 
> The McGuinty Liberals introduced this system several years ago after howls of protest from voters whose homes had risen in value by more than the average – meaning an increase in their share of property taxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> BTW, my assessment is up 8.76% since 2012. More than Ottawa average of 6.44%.
> 
> If the article below is correct, I have no right to complaint about above-average tax hike.


Thanks, that is a good article to get a drift of what is really happening....our property taxes are getting hiked!


However, this line doesn't make any sense to me....I have never seen my property taxes go down since McGuinty became premier,
and
if memory serves me, they have risen steadily in the last 16 years since I bought my place.

*If your home has increased in value by less than 25 per cent, your share of the property tax burden will go down a
nd you might actually pay less in property taxes.*

*and this..*

T_he assessments will be phased in over four years, starting with payment in 2013. Thus, a homeowner will not feel the full impact of an above-average hike in assessment until 2016.
*The McGuinty Liberals introduced this system several years ago after howls of protest from voters whose homes had risen in value by more than the average – meaning an increase in their share of property taxes.*
From Mr. McGuinty’s political perspective, the system seems to have worked. At least, he’s not getting as much heat from those lucky enough to live in homes that have risen in value faster than average.
But someone has to pay for this tax break. Guess who? The rest of us – that is, everyone whose home value has not increased by more than the average of 25 per cent in the past four years.
_
For some of us seniors, caught between a* ROCK* (McGuinty the tax man's MPAC assessments and City of Ottawa constant yearly tax rate increases) and a HARD PLACE (my NORTEL PENSION being reduced by 30% in 2011 and in the process of being wound up)...this is obviously going to hurt!

While I can still manage it financially for now, it's hard to project what is going to happen 4 years from now.

Here's what I think.
With property taxes and other costs going up over the next 4 to 10 years, it's going to be hard for any low income seniors to survive without going to geared to income housing. (Fortunately for some of us, we may not be around in the next 10-20 years to keep
reaching deeper and deeper into our pockets each year, just to stay alive).

Also as average homes and new homes keep going up in price and the Feds laying off more civil servants, at some point the supply will outstrip the demand and the housing market will also dip here in Ottawa, similar to what is happening in Toronto, where the average home is now in the $500K to close to 1 million listing price. With 30 year amortization gone, younger couples now have to pay more of their take home pay to buy that resale home and struggle to make the mortgage payment and hefty taxes imposed by the cities.
And those who still manage to own properties, will have to sustain the ever increasing Welfare demand from those without jobs
and can't afford market price housing. 

At some point this will cause the real estate market bubble to burst. The ones affected first are the low income home owners.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Found out yesterday by querying properties on my block (MPAC "myNeighbourhood", that my property has been assessed with the highest amount.
The corner lot property on the other side of my block is assessed at $4,000 less than mine and it is the same construction and features and lot depth.

The only real difference with mine is that the frontage is 4.5 feet wider (39.8 my corner lot) vs (35.3 the other corner lot). 
I am appealing through an RfR so that mine is adjusted to the same assessment value as the other corner lot property in my block.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

carver, man, sounds like your problem is your have a pension (aka don't-have-to-work-anymore) and your corner-lot property is valued tooo high? Can you say #firstworldproblems

First, I would sell the high-valued city property and move to some peaceful, quiet, much cheaper area outside of Ottawa. Then, I would take the leftover to buy a beachfront property in one of the many cheaper-warmer paradise countries to live in for the winters. The savings in heat will more than cover your flights, and you come back to maintain healthcare and visit those still slaving away

What am I missing? (didn't have time to read it all..)


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

You missed the part about his disability and difficulty getting around.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> You missed the part about his disability and difficulty getting around.


I've read that part many times, but I didn't think that locks him to Ottawa? He owns a truck last I knew, and I've known people with disabilities in many different areas


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

carver, when I did my appeal of the MPAC assessment, I got some info from a RE agent and provided MPAC with copies of similar homes resale prices (not the asking prices) to get the assessment lowered. Not sure if you did this but it may help.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> First, I would sell the high-valued city property and move to some peaceful, quiet, much cheaper area outside of Ottawa. Then, I would take the leftover to buy a beachfront property in one of the many cheaper-warmer paradise countries to live in for the winters. The savings in heat will more than cover your flights, and you come back to maintain healthcare and visit those still slaving away
> 
> *What am I missing? (didn't have time to read it all..*)


Yes you are missing a quite a bit about my situation, Mode3sour.

1. City property taxes keep increasing. Right now MPAC has assessed my property at $266K. Last year, when I invited a real estate agent over who knows my area of Bell's Corners well, he suggested to list at $285K and accept somewhere around $280k.

Ok, to sell, I would have to pay real estate commission, closing costs, moving costs, living costs somewhere, travel costs (air fare)..
my medical costs (which I have to pay out of my own pocket now)..and numerous other costs.

By the time I would be finished with the selling process, the "wolves" would eat up at least 30% of my equity..so lets see..
that would be around 93K of equity "lost in the selling/moving process".

That would leave me $187K left to last me for (how many years I have left to live) at $1000 a month for just an apt
these days.

Lets say that 187K would last me about 15 years if I moved into an apt and the rents didn't increase for 15 years.

Ok, I'm 67 now, so 15 years from now (assuming apt rents don't go up, and they will)..the remaing equity put into a savings acct would only last 15 years. That would put me at 82..and with my medical problems, probably I won't be around by then.

The gov't pensions only amount to about 12K per year for me, so I'm not going to live high off the hog (travelling to warmer
climates) on that.

And this...
The Nortel pension plan is being wound up..and it could be completed by next year sometime.

After that, I may still receive an annuity from the proceeds of the windup of the plan allotted to me, BUT the annuity
payment will be a lot less than I'm getting now..in other words..my pension income has already shrunk 33% since Nortels
bankruptcy in 2009 and* it appears it will shrink even more in the future.*

I am disabled (practically in a wheelchair, but still managing with a walker). As of this spring, I can no longer drive safely,
so I sold my old 14 year truck before I got into an accident with my slow right foot (brake foot).
This means my options to sell and move out to the country is no longer viable. I have to depend on Para Transpo and
have a 4 wheel scooter to pick up groceries at the local grocery store..

shall I go on or is that enough info for you?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> I've read that part many times, but I didn't think that locks him to Ottawa? He owns a truck last I knew, and I've known people with disabilities in many different areas


I HAD to sell the truck this spring while it was still saleable. it was a 14 year old truck and I got $3800 for it, but I had to completely replace the brake lines front and back and some other things, and that cost me over $2000, so in the end,
I only received a net $1800 for it.

Yes I AM DISABLED as of this year. 
*Last year I had a serious setback with my mobility with a serious myositis attack in my leg muscles that no longer
function*.
I can still get off higher chairs and sofas by using my arms to push myself up, but trying to negotiate a panic braking situation in
my truck as of this year, was OUT OF THE QUESTION...I wouldn't be able to react fast enough moving the foot (and both feet are affected) from the gas to to brake. 

Yes, I probably can still drive a vehicle equipped with hand controls, but certainly at the cost of a newer vehicle and
all other costs it's no longer economically practical to own a vehicle even with hand controls and, it wouldn't
be feasible to install a hand brake control on a 14 year old truck..so I sold it.

Right now, I have a used 4 wheel battery operated scooter to get around locally and as of this year a power wheel chair.
So my mobilty due to my now 10 year auto immune disease that attacks all my muscles (inflammation) is getting worse and
worse every year.

I'm almost in a wheelchair..but still fighting it. So, living in cheaper accomodation (even a trailer park) or jet setting around to warmer climates in not an option for me.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Cal said:


> carver, when I did my appeal of the MPAC assessment, I got some info from a RE agent and provided MPAC with copies of similar homes resale prices (not the asking prices) to get the assessment lowered. Not sure if you did this but it may help.


I got an email back from MPAC, that they got my RfR and will get back to me in 60 days or less. I don't think I can get much of a reduction (I only got $3,000 reduction when they did the last assessment, when I sent in an RfR request..but as far as I'm concerned, being disabled and living by myself off a reduced Nortel pension, I shouldn't be the one singled out with the highest assessment on my part of the street (block).

Yes, I do happen to live on a corner lot, that wasn't out of my choosing just what was available and affordable to me in 1996. 
Although my property frontage just happens to be 4.5 feet wider than the other corner property on my block, MPAC choose
to penalize me by jacking up my asssessment..all other things (age.construction and lot depth are identical).

This is just another McGuinty legacy cash grab, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Not sure it's worth the hassle. $3000 - $4000 on a $300k house? that's going to be a tax savings of what $5 a year?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

IIRC, current Ottawa mill rate is 1.2%

$4000 @ 1.2% = $48 / year


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> IIRC, current Ottawa mill rate is 1.2%
> 
> $4000 @ 1.2% = $48 / year


Thanks. Yes, that is* only the difference in the current assessment between mine and my neighbour's within my block.*

However, that is not my point.

In reality with the new assessment (currently 2012 at 198,000) the new assessment increases my property value now
to $215K in 2013, 232K in 2014, $249K in 2015 and $266K in 2016. 

Assuming the property taxes calculated at the current mill rate remains unchanged at 1.2%, as you say, my property assessment still increases by $17,000 each year.

Although property resale values will increase in those 4 years, that doesn't help me until I sell.

*In reality, it will be another $816 to $1000 less of net pension income, I will have left to live off.*
This is what I mean in my headline *MPAC putting on pensioners that own property.*

At 17,000 (per year) increase phase in over 4 [email protected]% = $204 per year increase (in 2013) over taxes I paid in 2012
$204 per year increase on top of 2013 taxes in 2014
$204 per year increase on top of 2014 taxes in 2015
and $204 per year increase on top of 2015 taxes in 2016.

*That amounts to at least $816 increase in property taxes in the next 4 years (assuming the mil rate stays the same)*
and my net pension stays the same, (which according to information I have, will drop down even more)
.
During this assessment phase in period, the property taxes calculated will also be at the current mil rate establish by
the City of Ottawa and may be increased to more than 1.2% in 2016.

However, by then my Nortel DB pension would not be there. 
It is supposed to be converted to some annuity from an insurance company at time of windup, which is ongoing. 

I don't have a clue of what the DB pension amount I am entitled to (after 25 years of service) when it gets rolled over to an annuity right now,and I don't have a clue of how much the monthly annuity is going to be when it starts..so yes I am worried about what is going to happen to me 4 years from now..at least financially, with the assessment and the property taxes increasing every year. 

I'm not trying to escape paying taxes, goodness knows, I pay my fair share as a single pensioner with disabilty. I just want the
MPAC assessment to be fair, not target me by drawing a assessment number out of their..as*es!


----------

